
The Apple Plug – our lightest product ever - forrestbrazeal
http://appleplugs.com
======
Nzen
Satirical page by design firm Nicer. Advertises an audiojack plug to make
contemporary iphones as smooth in that spot as the iphone7

------
untilHellbanned
Meh. Too easy. Very Jay Leno/Everybody Loves Raymond-quality.

~~~
kelseydh
The fact that it feels so true is a testament to how little is perceived to
have changed about the iPhone 7 over earlier models like the iPhone 6s.

------
smegel
That does look like it would be extremely difficult to remove.

~~~
adiabatty
I accidentally broke a 3.5mm jack while it was plugged in; getting it out with
tweezers was fantastically difficult. This looks like it would be impossible
to remove unless you had a magically sticky suction cup.

~~~
AstralStorm
Exactly like in iPhone. What's the matter? Can't stop the progress! ;-)

------
bberenberg
[http://get.pressybutton.com/](http://get.pressybutton.com/) Android did it
first ;)

~~~
pritambaral
Not the same thing. The Pressy Button has a usable function.

------
Sanddancer
Meh, Android devices beat them there. My MyTouch back in 2009 didn't have a
headphone jack. Apple's just a copycat.

------
jpl56
Innovative technology indeed! But in order to be as accurate as possible, they
need to provide an extra case that we'll have to carry around and whose
Lightning connector will make our charger unavailable to recharge the phone.

~~~
kelseydh
Wow good point, I never thought about the fact that with AirPads there are now
two batteries competing for the attention of your lightning charger.

